# Red algae is in my tank and I don't know why or how it got there?



## Erika (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello fish people.
I have just noticed a fairly large spot of red algae at the back of my tank and I don't know how it got there or what I did wrong to get it. 
I have one deceased cat fish, luckily not my favourtie Synodontis but just the same I was not happy to find the Armoured one sick and near death. If anyone could give me helpful advise to get rid of the red spot algae and let me know how bad it really is for my fish and aquarium I would appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

You can get algae from a thousand and one sources. As for what to do about it, there's a handful of choices. First question I would ask though is your tank planted?

Also keep in mind that algae isn't bad. It's also virtually always present and if you strive to have a tank that is absolutely algae free you'll spend a lot of time doing that and not enjoying your tank. Now if there's lots of algae and it's looking ugly that's a different matter.

Harry


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Algae is unavoidable - comes in the air, on your fish, on your gravel, in your water, etc. etc.

I'm assuming you are referring to BBA or beard algae. It is healthy to have algae in your tank (BGA isn't an algae and is not typically healthy) and I doubt it is what is causing your fish to be sick.

Here is a good reference in finding out a bit about the type of algae you have: http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/

The only fish I have found is successful at removing it are SAE's, but I find my cherry shrimp will have a nibble at it now and again.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Best I can say in the short term is to physically remove it during your next water change, simply suck it out.

Wait and see if it comes back. as the same big red spot.

while your waiting have a read: http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Algae/red-algae.html

best of luck


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hey Chris, that article was just what I needed... thanks!


----------



## Erika (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the advise. I will definitly do a thourouh cleaning of my tank. I am somewhat relieved to know it isn't worse then any other form of algae.
I do have a fair amount of plants which I try to fertilize regularly. I have two Chinese agae eaters and I am not sure if I already have too many fish. 
I have a thirty five gallon tank with one big male Emporer Tetra, one female Emporer Tetra, a school of about seven Rummy Nose Tetras, one pretty big Synodontis, two Gold Tetras, and one female Siamese Fighting fish. My next question is do I have too many fish to get a Siamese Algae eater as well?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

What size is your tank?

And Chinese algae eaters don't actually really eat algae, they just eat fish food, get big, aggressive and annoying 

SAE's do the same, except are awesome at eating algae when they are young!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

My 30 gallon was riddled with spot algae until I moved a few of my ABN's in the tank. Am now algae free!


----------

